# Moving to cambodia



## edwin dale

My wife left and i need to leave thailand. I live in bang khae, bangkok and i need a covered pickup to carry me and my stuff to shianoukville or bhan had lek- border crossing, where i can hire cambodian truck. Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## John B

*Me, Too !*



edwin dale said:


> My wife left and i need to leave thailand. I live in bang khae, bangkok and i need a covered pickup to carry me and my stuff to shianoukville or bhan had lek- border crossing, where i can hire cambodian truck. Does anyone have an idea?


Dear Sir:

I see no one ever answered your query here, at least not publicly, though the date of your message is now already two years old. Hpefully you are happily settled in Cambodia by now. 

I find myself in the exact same situation today, as you were then: I am moving to Cambodia and I need to cross the Cambodian border from Thailand with my meagre belongings intact- meagre, but none of which I can afford to lose; nor do I wish to pay extortionate prices to keep. Nothing I own is of any real value to anyone but myself, except perhaps for the aging laptop computers. 

Can you offer any advice or stories regarding your crossing at the border?
I can arrange a pickup on either side of customs with no problem.
What sends chills though, is that "no man's land" in the middle- the Cambodian customs crossing itself [with lots of children willing to "help" with their carts, etc; and the customs officials looking stern and holding palms out]- this is what I fear, having heard so many dire stories. 

Usually though, the stories are from people hauling whole households of stuff: not just clothes and laptops. However, I also have a dozen boxes of books and paper files [again, of no value to anyone but me, just paper], and I do not want to lose these, have them confiscated, or pay absurd prices to keep them [i realize that the greasing of palms at the border is a necessary formality, and am quite willing to abide- though at a reasonable level- that's what scares me.]

Again, any suggestions, stories, advice or hints of what I can/should do to make it all go smoothly at customs would be most gratefully appreciated.
My move will be early next year.

Thanks.
John B


----------

